
An example of what user data Signal revealed under a subpoena - WilTimSon
https://twitter.com/ResearchLaw/status/1082201130786902016
======
WilTimSon
I find this interesting because this is, obviously, very barebones. But,
surely, with enough legal pressure something else will be given? I also wonder
if this subpoena might have intentionally been worded to get this smidgeon of
info, painting Signal in a better light. Meanwhile, real info could have been
transferred freely without official proceedings.

